# MRG/Sugarbush, MRG Barn, Jan 2012



## billski (Aug 5, 2011)

I am organizing a trip to MRG for our club in Mid-January. We'll be there for four days, and stay at Betsy's Barn. You make & pay your own lodging and tickets (but we know of deals). The idea is that you can breakout and go where ever you want, come back and eat together (one night at least at Betsy's). If you don't want to stay at the barn, go where you want. I'd definitely encourage to you go to the barn. It and Betsy are legends in VT ski history. It gives you infinite flexibility where to go and what to do. We will be there four days, but you can shorten/lengthen it as you please. Follow our web site for details, which should be out by September.


----------



## Nick (Aug 5, 2011)

You should try posting this up on the newly updated SkiMRV as well :lol:


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sounds great, Bill.  I will try to make it.  I hope you mean January 2012 or else I've missed the trip.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 14, 2011)

Fixed the date.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 14, 2011)

The Barn was one of my favorite places on earth. I miss Craig and Vicki since they left. We will find a way to make it down to Taos to see them.


----------



## mlkrgr (Aug 23, 2011)

billski said:


> I am organizing a trip to MRG for our club in Mid-January. We'll be there for four days, and stay at Betsy's Barn. You make & pay your own lodging and tickets (but we know of deals). The idea is that you can breakout and go where ever you want, come back and eat together (one night at least at Betsy's). If you don't want to stay at the barn, go where you want. I'd definitely encourage to you go to the barn. It and Betsy are legends in VT ski history. It gives you infinite flexibility where to go and what to do. We will be there four days, but you can shorten/lengthen it as you please. Follow our web site for details, which should be out by September.



Thinking about it; its been tough lately, but I'm trying to turn things around a bit and see where the chips fall and then plan accordingly. I might have to rely on comp passes more and ski Wachusett more this year if things remain as they are. I think I might be having the mall security guard called to authorize large Amex gift card purchases more often this year if it happens. :flame:


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2011)

Final dates:

Mad River Glen/Sugarbush – February 2 to 5, 2012

www.aceskiandboardclub.org

More info


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2011)

Bump
Date moved to Feb 2-5


----------



## justjen (Jan 15, 2012)

I will be up there Feb 4-6, fulfilling my not so life-long dream of skiing Superbowl Sunday.  Haven't been to Sugarbush in several years.  Can't wait!  Trying out the Hostel Tevere.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2012)

Trip is ON.  It's a "show and go"  which means you go for as little and as long as you like.  There may be some discount vouchers available.
PM me if interested.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 15, 2012)

billski said:


> Trip is ON.  It's a "show and go"  which means you go for as little and as long as you like.  There may be some discount vouchers available.
> PM me if interested.



I'm hoping that February 5 will work out for me. Will come up via the bus for the day and will buy the ticket from them as I'm at least hoping that it should be the same or better deal than Steaux as pricing hasn't been posted yet, which is at $71 for ticket and bus (or $35 for bus only which effectively makes the ticket $36).


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2012)

mlkrgr, that's a great price.  Where is the bus emanating?  Boston?


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 15, 2012)

billski said:


> mlkrgr, that's a great price.  Where is the bus emanating?  Boston?



Next time they are running to $teaux will be 1/29; then 2/11 and 3/11. Sugarbush is not priced yet but I can't imagine it'd be any higher than $teaux (but of course if you only need the bus only w/o a ticket it would be the usual $35 round trip or $25 one way as they always price it). Right now, the 2/5 bus for Sugarbush will be picking up at Chipotle in Woburn and Braintree; though they have other dates that run from South Station in Boston and/or Costco in Waltham. Will post here when I see the 2/5 bus priced and open for booking. If we know there's a considerable amount of interest for a AZer get together with enough of us coming up for the day, I could let them know so they won't try to change it to another destination (slight probability but I see they are trying to run to a wider variety of resorts but they've tried to post Mt Snow trip only to change it to Sunday River). 

Linky: http://www.nacski.com/ma/register.aspx?id=MA80873413

Edit: Bus is now already cancelled; bet they expected that the Superbowl will mean that not many people will be interested; it's unfortunate but will try another resort (probably Sunday River or possibly a redeem a daily deal voucher to go to Killington) if things work well.


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

*Bush-MRG-Bush, Feb 3-4-5   THIS WEEKEND!*

Bush-MRG-Bush, Feb 3-4-5   THIS WEEKEND!

We're just buttoning up plans for this weekend.  If you want, join us for a few turns.  It's a wide range of skill levels, from fast, to really laid back.  I can go with any of them.

Our tentative plans are 
Fri-Bush
Sat-MRG
Sun-Bush

Dinner at Betsy's mad river barn on Saturday night.  You don't have to stay there to "dine" there.  It's a REAL ski lodge.  A piece of history not to be missed.

This trip is a "show and go".  We  handle nothing but coordinating people.  Come for as little or as much as you'd like.  I'm checking to see if WWF will be there.

We've got about a dozen people joining us and we will probably split up depending on what people want to do.

PM me for my cell number if you think you might be there.  
We can also coordinate cheap rooms, if you don't mind bunking (hey, that's what a lodge is all about!)  Or you can take a room as private.

I can carpool with anyone who wants to leave BOS about 3pm.


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

I just got a call from Jeff Dionne, who runs RSNE 
http://rideandskine.com/Weekend_Tour.html
which benefits Children’s hospital at Dartmouth.

He will be running après ski at the Wunderbar from 3 to 6.  I am probably going to stop over and say hi.  He usually raffles off about $2,000 worth of merch and never gets too many people to show up.  There is also a grand prize to Banff.  So if you’re interested in that for a hour or so…

He’s also got 2fers for Saturday via the RSNE card (at discount) if you want them.

Do you need any more reason to go?


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

For Superbowl Sunday, pickup a Bush ticket off LIftopia, apply gift card and your ticket is $45.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 30, 2012)

billski said:


> I just got a call from Jeff Dionne, who runs RSNE
> 
> He’s also got 2fers for Saturday via the RSNE card (at discount) if you want them.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2012)

Just show at the window your card.  You must also have the coupon from the book. Bush doesn't want you to pass the card around...




xwhaler said:


> billski said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a call from Jeff Dionne, who runs RSNE
> ...


----------



## justjen (Jan 30, 2012)

Billski, what say you about the weather this weekend?  Forecast is looking quite nice, but it could definitely use some snow.  Do you know anything Weather.com isn't telling us?

I'll probably get up there around apre time on the Saturday, so I will see if I can find you and introduce myself at some point over the weekend.  Cheers...


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 31, 2012)

I will be skiing at Sugarbush Saturday and Sunday. PM me to connect on $44 ticket.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2012)

justjen said:


> Billski, what say you about the weather this weekend?  Forecast is looking quite nice, but it could definitely use some snow.  Do you know anything Weather.com isn't telling us?
> 
> I'll probably get up there around apre time on the Saturday, so I will see if I can find you and introduce myself at some point over the weekend.  Cheers...



I am tracking it closely using my personal snow-chaser dashboard  ski.iabsi.com  and snowforecast.com (our esteemed WinnChill's contributions)
My gut tells me that there are going to be a couple of 4" ers and whatever magic Ullr will also gift us with. I'm trying to resist being greedy/spoiled as was the case last year. There will definitely be some rain on Wednesday.  The temps look to stay in the high 20's.  With those kind of conditions, I find the natural trails ski best and are not icy.  The groomers can potentially be icy in the morning, just wait for the sun to get a little higher and you'll be ok on the groomers too.  I'm not ready to go into the woods, it needs another 6" based on my visit 2 weeks ago, plus my own preferences.

Net-net, for this winter, conditions should be great.

Apres ski will be at the Wunderbar from 4 to six.  Let's just say "hi".  There should be a lively group of folks there.  Plus Ride Ski New England is doing an event plus raffles.

PM me if you don't have my cell number.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2012)

bump.  I'm there in 20 hours  with at least a posse of a baker's dozen... C U DARE?


----------



## justjen (Feb 1, 2012)

Aww.. I'm jealous.  Wish I were leaving tomorrow.  This week cannot go fast enough.  

We will definitely try to hit Wunderbar.  We'll be a party of 3 Saturday night, and 4-5 Sunday.


----------

